# J.D. TRS27 walk behind



## micah68kj

Heloo all,
I have a chance to get a TRS27 for $300.00, possibly less. Known issues are definitely new belts, carb bowl O-ring, Has replacement shoes and new knife so I'm sure the old girl has lots of hours on her clock. No electric start on her but she starts right up and doesn't smoke. Tecumseh Sno King engine. Lots of play in the augers. No leaks that I am aware of. Bearings seem tight in the axles and auger shaft. I have no idea if it's a good deal or not. Anybody have any thoughts on these machines? 
Thank you very much.
Joe


----------



## Shryp

I would say $300 for this time of the year should get you something close to brand new. I would pass on it for that much.


----------



## bwdbrn1

First, welcome to the forum. Glad to have you stop by and ask your question. Have you been looking for one for a while, or did were you offered this one recently? Don't know which part of W. VA you're from, but I just took a quick look at all the different cities on Craig's List for West Virginia for John Deere snow blowers. Not a lot of them this time of year. There is a TRS26 listed on Morgantown for $200, and a TRS27 on Hedgeville for $450. In my neck of the woods, I only found one walk behind John Deere listed, a TRS26, and they're asking $400. So I guess, going by that, $300 is in the ball park, but like Shryp said, this time of year you might be able to do a little better on price, especially since you think it's had it's share of use. Hope to hear what you decide.


----------



## micah68kj

bwdbrn1 said:


> First, welcome to the forum. Glad to have you stop by and ask your question. Have you been looking for one for a while, or did were you offered this one recently? Don't know which part of W. VA you're from, but I just took a quick look at all the different cities on Craig's List for West Virginia for John Deere snow blowers. Not a lot of them this time of year. There is a TRS26 listed on Morgantown for $200, and a TRS27 on Hedgeville for $450. In my neck of the woods, I only found one walk behind John Deere listed, a TRS26, and they're asking $400. So I guess, going by that, $300 is in the ball park, but like Shryp said, this time of year you might be able to do a little better on price, especially since you think it's had it's share of use. Hope to hear what you decide.


You're spot on with the one in Hedgesville. That's the exact one I'm referring to. I started it and etc and told him $300.00 is the best i could do but I'm having 2nd thoughts on even that. I appreciate everybody's input. 
I'll let you all know what I decide.
Joe


----------



## sscotsman

I wouldn't pay more than $100 for it..
(actually, I wouldnt pay anything for it!  I wouldn't take it at all..)
for $300 you can do MUCH MUCH better..
this model is a known dog, generally considered to be about the worst thing to ever wear JD green, 
(it wasnt made by JD, its actually a Murray..not a better quality brand name.)
please see:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - JD and Cub made by Ariens

for more info..

Scot


----------

